# STOCKHOLM | Mall of Scandinavia



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

About the project in short:

*Place*: Stockholm, Solna, Arenastaden;
*Developers*: 'PEAB"; arch.: 'Benoy och BAU' (brittish and swedish);
*Use*: a shopping mall, which will offer a unique retail mix of international and Scandinavian concepts. The possibilities for flagship stores and retail concepts in Scandinavia have never been better – 250 retail spaces, ca. 100,000 m2. Mall of Scandinavia will present brands and concepts that cannot be found anywhere else in Scandinavia. This allows a perfect symbiosis of the best in fashion, design, technology, sports and leisure.;
*Start of construction: 2012, first quorter (soon)*;
*Price*: 4 bio. SEK;
*More info*: www.mallofscandinavia.se, www.arenastaden.se, www.solna.se
*Pictures/Videos*:

Benoy och BAU









Benoy och BAU









Benoy och BAU









Benoy och BAU









Benoy och BAU









Benoy och BAU









Benoy och BAU









Benoy och BAU









*Video:*

Concept (not fresh, though)

(c) themallofscandinavia


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ This is a great project for Sthlm...Congrats to all in the beautiful Swedish capital


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ This is a great project for Sthlm...Congrats to all in the beautiful Swedish capital


At least, it will be a new place of attraction in the northern part of Stockholms agglomeration.


----------



## DanielG! (Sep 16, 2008)

I like the design, reminds me the structure of an iceberg.


----------



## crawf (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks good. Great video presentation


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

It's not to bad, but in my personal opinion it's poor design to have such enormous, more or less "flat" buildings. I really am opposed to that from my personal design principles, so to speak - to me that's poor design. Why not cut the building in half, and put the one half on top of the other? Then have room for a park, or another building (or both) next to it.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Whats up with you, norwegians, hating everything about Sweden?  Also, i would say that projects in Norway don't look any better.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Eh, we are "hating" on large Norwegian malls in groundscrapers too:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1080487&page=6 

They suck big time no matter where they are placed.


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah I'm hating on almost everything with similar general real estate/property usage, as it's kind of inefficient. No matter which country it's from. In Oslo city center we have some relatively large, almost-flat buildings, the Post sorting terminal building and the so-called Galleri Oslo. These two buildings ruin part of Oslo downtown and both are placed across the street from eachother, and that part of the street is a disaster to put it mildly, in terms of successful city development.

Now the situation with those two buildings are not directly comparable to this project, I was just telling about that to prove my point that I hate (almost) all large+flat type of structures.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

RaySthlm said:


> I love this project. Finally it's coming up to asian standard in shopping malls, not really there yet but this is a step forward.


+1 

it will be a good addition, indeed..


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Malls suck and shouldn't have a place in Europe.


That being said, this is one of the nicer examples. But where is it located, compared to the city center and esp. the old town island?


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

erbse said:


> Malls suck and shouldn't have a place in Europe.
> 
> 
> That being said, this is one of the nicer examples. But where is it located, compared to the city center and esp. the old town island?


It's being built as part of a stadium/suburb/mall complex centred around the commuter rail that is being heavily upgraded by 2017 and a ring light rail line (completed 2014) that links a lot of suburbs (and to the metro system). Solna is actually quite close to the city centre at only 5.1km from Centralstation.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

^^

A part of Solna belongs to the city (the reason it is included in the urban area), while another one is treated as a suburb, if to be precise.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some pictures of possible interior:




























Source: http://www.cadwalkmedia.se/interiors.aspx


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A Dutch company '*Grontmij*' will design the 'Mall of Scandinavia':

More info: Press release - Grontmij to design largest shopping mall of Scandinavia.


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

^^

Grontmij has a very bad reputation lately in The Netherlands, they are involved in various scandals. I hope that everything turns out well for this project.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice , great project


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

This particular picture almost gives an impression of the awesomeness the project have:

http://www.fabege.se/sv/Om-Fabege/Projekt1/Projekt-Arenastaden


----------



## unik_me (Mar 28, 2012)

dj4life said:


> Some pictures of possible interior:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow,omg, what a nice mall.


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

A mall in the suburbs... n̶o̶t̶h̶i̶n̶g̶ little to be happy about.

No offense, I like Stockholm. I'll be there 44 times this summer.


----------



## Syndic (Apr 7, 2012)

American here. I have a lot of problems with these developments. You are making a lot of mistakes America made and I'm finding it hard to bite my tongue. Let me explain:

Indoor shopping malls are a dying model all across America. We built so many of them, but they're kind of seen as a symbol of suburbia, excess, and hyper-consumerism now. Many regard their being built as a huge mistake and we're trying to figure out ways to "retrofit" or "re-purpose" them into office space, schools, housing, etc.

To be fair, our malls are usually suburban whereas this looks more urban. But still I wonder how this mall will appear to many folks 15-20 years from now, after the initial excitement has worn off. Will it still be getting a lot of use? Or will it be largely vacant and empty? 

I know Americans aren't seen as being paragons of urban planning knowledge, but we have learned a lot of lessons from our many mistakes. What we have learned is that small blocks are better than big blocks, mixed-use is better than single-use, outdoor shopping is better than indoor shopping, many small building owners is better than one large building owner.

Also, these buildings in this rendering troubled me:










The towers are all identical (yuck) and they seem to be all one building (yuck) and they're not aligned to a street grid (yuck). What you need is to have roads in-between all of those towers, where pedestrians can walk and shop, and more variety in the design of the towers. 

So, anyway, I just felt I needed to express my opinion. Don't be afraid to criticize developments and demand better. These structures will be a part of your city for the long-term and you want to make sure they're doing it right.


----------



## Olov (Aug 26, 2010)

^^ Hear hear.
We already have the hötorgskraporna, why do they make the same mistake again?


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Syndic said:


> American here. I have a lot of problems with these developments. You are making a lot of mistakes America made and I'm finding it hard to bite my tongue. Let me explain:
> 
> Indoor shopping malls are a dying model all across America. We built so many of them, but they're kind of seen as a symbol of suburbia, excess, and hyper-consumerism now. Many regard their being built as a huge mistake and we're trying to figure out ways to "retrofit" or "re-purpose" them into office space, schools, housing, etc.
> 
> ...


There are a few things that count in the favour of this mall. Firstly, it'll be linked to the circular light rail line (Tvärbanan) opening next year which links a lot of important suburbs and thus provides a large catchment area. Secondly, it's on the pendeltåg - a very frequent rail line that is being upgraded and will have capacity at least doubled by 2017. This will provide access to the northern suburbs that want to go shopping (plus being only 10 minutes from the city centre by train too). Next, it'll be a hub for a new residential zone too and has a lot of housing very close by. This will increase its viability. 

As for being aligned to the street grid, well, yes, that can be desirable, however, so can pedestrianisation. I am not a huge fan of roads everywhere and given the transport links here, roads aren't necessarily required between all the buildings. I do agree that the design of the towers is boring and that there should be more variety, though.

As for outdoor shopping, well, we have that too. The city centre with its pedestrianised shopping street is particularly popular and that won't change. There is plenty of pedestrian activity around the city. The popularity of indoor malls is still high here due to the more extreme climate. Having a balance of both indoor and outdoor shopping is important in such a climate. 

The overarching sentiment of this post is to say, yes, there are mistakes here with the urban planning, but there is certainly not a "one-size fits all" as far as the requirements of "good urban planning" is concerned. Something that works in one city isn't always suitable for another.


----------



## IceCheese (Dec 20, 2006)

The highrises won't be pretty. A shame really, wrecking the appearance of the stadium:


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

Good Lord, those highrises are a nightmare - they remind me of the _City Hochhäuser_ in Hamburg.

:wallbash: x10


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Dogmatic people too much?

Indoor malls have certain retail uses for which they are an optimal solution.

As for "why not make it a narrower and taller" issue, it is a pure matter of logistics and pedestrian traffic. For each application (offices where most people just go up/down few times a day, residences, retail with large traffic) there is proper and improper uses of vertical spaces.

So, ignoring the retrofit nazis for which only downtown shops with minimal façade intervention and only retrofit (but preserved) buildings are acceptable for retail, I think most people just need to calm down.

The development is being build on a quasi-greenfield development. It is not like they are tearing apart 3 blocks in medieval Stockholm and building an enclosed mall!!!

And Europe is full of them for the American apologists... It is not like European costumers don't patronize them, just that they are not in the agenda of the European tourist trips of most forumers.


----------



## MSchmidt (Jul 20, 2012)

I agree that malls in generally aren't good for cities.

We have one in Copenhagen too, called Field's, which really hasn't been a great succes.

BTW funny this is called mall of SCANDINAVIA regarding the fact that Field's in Copenhagen is 48 pct. bigger and is the biggest mall in Scandinavia.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, it depends how we compare these malls. For instance, the number of shops will be much larger than in 'Field's' and the overall area is not that different. Moreover, 'Mall of Scandinavia' will be oriented to some more expensive brands.


----------



## datoriprogram (Sep 21, 2009)

MSchmidt said:


> I agree that malls in generally aren't good for cities.
> 
> We have one in Copenhagen too, called Field's, which really hasn't been a great succes.
> 
> BTW funny this is called mall of SCANDINAVIA regarding the fact that Field's in Copenhagen is 48 pct. bigger and is the biggest mall in Scandinavia.


Well, Field's is in Örestad isn't it? That might explain a bit.

And I've read that this mall will be the biggest in Scandinavia, but they might define "biggest" differently, pressumably with the amount of shops (which essentially is what counts)


----------



## IceCheese (Dec 20, 2006)

^^according to fields.dk, the mall has about 140 stores and 20 cafes/restaurants. in comparison, Sandvika just outside of Oslo has 190 locations (shopping and food combined). Mall of Scandinavia will be bigger than both.


----------



## geococcyx (Dec 27, 2011)

those highrises ruin it!


----------



## MSchmidt (Jul 20, 2012)

Well the number of shops isn't really a good way to measure it. Imagine a market for second-hands, that would indeed often contain more than 300 shops. 
Fields has 140 shops or something like that in 148000 sq m. This new center will have 250 shops in 100000 sq m. So the shops really have to be extreme small compared to fields, and I don't find the shops in field's large. I don't think there will be much space for flagship stores.


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

You shouldn't include the area of Fields upper floor, there are no shops there. (But there's a go-cart track, gym, playland etc.)


----------



## Anonymous User (Jul 27, 2012)

MSchmidt said:


> I agree that malls in generally aren't good for cities.
> 
> We have one in Copenhagen too, called Field's, which really hasn't been a great succes.
> 
> BTW funny this is called mall of SCANDINAVIA regarding the fact that Field's in Copenhagen is 48 pct. bigger and is the biggest mall in Scandinavia.


I'm sorry but Field's is NOT the biggest mall in Scandinavia! I suppose you're from Denmark so let's prove it by quoting danish wikipedia, shall we?

"Field's er Danmarks største og Skandinaviens næststørste indkøbscenter med 140 butikker fordelt på 115.000 m² under ét tag. […] Skandinaviens største, Nordstan, ligger i Göteborg."

Link: http://da.wikipedia.org/wiki/Field's

In other words, Nordstan in Gothenburg is Scandinavia's largest shopping center right now with a total area of 320 000 square meters and 189 shops.


----------



## tonttula (Nov 8, 2010)

Finnish Itis (old name Itäkeskus) has quoted themself as the largest shopping mall in Nordics for over 20 years.

They have 114 485m² of renting area for shops, 22 million yearly visitors (though much smaller Kamppi in Helsinki center had over 33 million visitors) and over 300 shops.
They are once again expanding next year for 90 million euros and adding 11 000m² of rented shopping area. This year already building additional 2600m² shopping area underground. These numbers don't include the total floor area.











Anyways Mall of Scandinavia looks way more cohesive and classy, where's Itis is a product of 30 years of expanding in the outskirts of Helsinki. In general these big malls have very little positive on them, but hard to comment more as i don't exactly know the area.
There's clearly customers for these in Finland, but it seems like this country could be finally moving out from mega malls thanks to new legislation.

How these mega malls have been build here in Espoo (or are build at all) for example is beyond stupid and i to this day can't believe the reasoning given to them, but that's another topic.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

'Nordstan' is indeed huge, but it is a part of the complex together with a hotel and offices. That is one big mall, for sure. 
If talking about the concept of 'Mall of Scandiavia', it is indeed promissing. The mall will not cover a huge area, however it will occupy several floors of the 5 (or so) storey building. The other floors will be dedicated to offices and mixed use. A french company even suggested an idea of building a pool on the top floor. 
Judging from the ideas presented, the mall should be something different from the traditional Nordic 'shoe box' concept.


----------



## K-J N. (Dec 26, 2007)

Some pics from today.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some fresh visualisations posted in Solna stad webpade:

(c) solna.se









(c) solna.se









Images by Wingårdh Arkitekter. Also, credits to Boscorelli who posted an announcement about the new visualisations at the Stockholm Projekt blog.


----------



## K-J N. (Dec 26, 2007)

Construction pictures from today.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The project of 'Mall of Scandinavia' was presented at an event in London:






According to the developers of the project, this is the most costly project in Europe the 'Unibail-Rodamco' group is working at the moment with. The approximate investment rate is €600 million euros.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some more visualisations:

(c) fabege.se









(c) fabege.se









(c) fabege.se









Source


----------



## K-J N. (Dec 26, 2007)

Cladding









Apartments



















You can look at an overview of the apartments here.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some more visualsiations and pictures of the ongoing construction work (Source: Fastighetsvärlden):



















Interior





































Exterior



















Source: Fastighetsvärlden


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

I'm not too familiar with Stockholm but Solna seems to be quite far from the city centre which makes this development somewhat understandable. However, buildings a mall in the inner city is never a good idea. I am very worried that the planned mall for Kalasatama in Helsinki is going to ruin street life in the area.


----------



## Maximalist (Dec 1, 2007)

Very attractive-looking mall. A lovely place in which to sell consumers more things that they don't really need.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

According to the official document released by Unibail-Rodamco, Mall of Scandinavia will be innaugurated on 12th of november. Currently 85% of the retail space is rented.

More information: *Mall of Scandinavia invigs 12 november*


----------



## JazzyBaku (Jul 12, 2012)

Great building, is it the biggest in Stockholm mall?


----------



## Diamantino Diamante (Mar 13, 2015)

yes


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

JazzyBaku said:


> Great building, is it the biggest in Stockholm mall?


It is supposed to be the largest mall in Scandinavia by some criteria.


----------



## Mexicola (Jan 22, 2009)

I can't wait to visit the IMAX theatre when it's finished.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

TeliaSonera-huset by skumroffe, on Flickr

TeliaSonera-huset by skumroffe, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Arenastaden växer fram by Maria, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A few more pictures of the interior of the mall:









Source









Source

A sample of a large LED decoration









Source









Source

A fragment of the exterior:









Source


----------



## EaglesnButterflies (Jun 16, 2014)

dj4life said:


> It is supposed to be the largest mall in Scandinavia by some criteria.


By retail space I think. I think Nordstan is the largest mall in Sweden, since it is about twice as big, over 300k m2 but a lot of that space is offices. Question is, how many people can they attract, the competition is quite fierce. If I compare it to Nordstan, which I know the best, they get about 80k people every day, and has a turnover of 4-5 billion. With retail space amounting to 70-80k m2. 

What I like about Mall of Scandinavia is that they've incorporated apartment units as well, not sure how many, but not few.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Arenastaden (inc. Friends arena, Quality Hotel Friends, Mall of Scandinavia (still under construction), Vattenfall HQ, etc.) viewed from above:

Friends arena by Magnus_SWE, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some random shots of Mall of Scandinavia viewed from one of the upper floors in Vattenfall HQ office building (by me):



















'Mall of Scandinavia' and 'Quality Hotel Friends' viewed from a new bridge which leads to the northern entrance of Solna station


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The opening ceremony is scheduled for 12th of November:









Source









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More visualisations of the interior (with some known brands that will be represented in the mall):









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

MOS, Stockholm by ÅF Visualizations, on Flickr


----------



## Moridin2002 (Aug 8, 2011)

I will go to the game on saturday and is wondering if the garage is finished?


----------

